# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Все книги Шрилы Прабхупады

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна преданные !! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде  :buket: 

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться какие книги ШП переведены на русский, и какие ожидаются.
Напишу список который есть у меня. Подскажите пожалуйста чего недостаёт, и что ожидается.
Кроме ШБ и ЧЧ - тут ясно.

Бхагавад-гита как она есть
Шримад Бхагаватам - песни 1-10
Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита - Ади и Мадхья
Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога (2 тома)
Учение Шри Чайтаньи
Нектар преданности
Нектар наставлений
Шри Ишопанишад
Свет Бхагаваты
Лёгкое путешествие на другие планеты
Учение Господа Капилы
Молитвы царицы Кунти
Послание Бога
Наука самоосознания
Совершенство йоги
По ту сторону рождения и смерти
На пути к Кришне
Раджа-видья - царь знания
Бесценный дар
Сознание Кришны - высшая система йоги
Совершенные вопросы - совершенные ответы
Жизнь происходит из жизни
Путь к совершенству
Путешествие вглубь себя
Ещё один шанс
В поисках просветления

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Думаю, что переведено все, за исключением последнего тома 10-й песни.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Я вот нашёл ещё 2 которые не переведены (возможно) :
Трансцендентное учение Прахлады Махараджа
Нарада-бхакти-сутра

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://harekrishnazp.info/prabkhupad...abkhupady.html


+ Мукунда-мала-стотра


+ Восхождение к сознанию Кришны


+ Krsna, the Reservoir of Pleasure  http://prabhupadabooks.com/krop

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

В этой ссылке есть ещё уже переведённые :
Восхождение к сознанию Кришны - это что за книга ? может есть другое название из уже выше перечисленного ?
Мукунда-мала-стотра - в продаже не видел
А так же в ссылке нету :
Послание Бога
В поисках просветления

Вообще бы хотелось авторитетного ответа, чтобы всё совпало и был полнейший список.  :smilies:

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Вообще бы хотелось авторитетного ответа, чтобы всё совпало и был полнейший список.


http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1404/e2/a744905841d4.jpg

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Прабху, не тратьте деньги на коллекцию. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...198#post119198
Это не вы случайно покупали у меня красную Бхагавад-Гиту за 2000 рублей примерно год назад? 
Сейчас всё есть в электронном виде + есть голосовые движки - TTS-ки (Text-to-Speach Programms). 
Вы вставляете текст в TTS-ку, выбираете голос и не ломаете глаза, а слушаете Шабда-Брахман. Удачи!!!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Есть книги, которые не были написаны самим Прабхупадой, а были составлены из его лекций и бесед, с его согласия. Это такие как "Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы", "Наука самоосознания" и т.д. И после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады преданные продолжали составлять подобные книги. Если не ошибаюсь, то до сих пор это практикуется. В Индии я видела множество подобных книг, которые даже не упоминаются в русскоговорящих кругах. Например, меня лично привлек трехтомник "Шрила Прабхупада Шикшамрита". Это сборник из писем ШП, разделенных по темам. Один из разделов этого трехтомника перевели и издали на русском под названием "Грихастха-ашрам. Наставления о семейной жизни" http://www.vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/ph...mily-life.html

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1404/e2/a744905841d4.jpg


Спасибо прабху, а вот на русский есть перевод названий ?




> Прабху, не тратьте деньги на коллекцию. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...198#post119198
> Это не вы случайно покупали у меня красную Бхагавад-Гиту за 2000 рублей примерно год назад? 
> Сейчас всё есть в электронном виде + есть голосовые движки - TTS-ки (Text-to-Speach Programms). 
> Вы вставляете текст в TTS-ку, выбираете голос и не ломаете глаза, а слушаете Шабда-Брахман. Удачи!!!


Да, я покупал. Но я написал в объявлениях что мне интересны живые* книги, я не читаю в электронном виде, + я действительно собираю коллекцию.




> Есть книги, которые не были написаны самим Прабхупадой, а были составлены из его лекций и бесед, с его согласия. Это такие как "Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы", "Наука самоосознания" и т.д. И после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады преданные продолжали составлять подобные книги. Если не ошибаюсь, то до сих пор это практикуется. В Индии я видела множество подобных книг, которые даже не упоминаются в русскоговорящих кругах. Например, меня лично привлек трехтомник "Шрила Прабхупада Шикшамрита". Это сборник из писем ШП, разделенных по темам. Один из разделов этого трехтомника перевели и издали на русском под названием "Грихастха-ашрам. Наставления о семейной жизни" http://www.vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/ph...mily-life.html


Мне интересны в первую очередь книги которые он написал и которые он одобрил, как вы написали выше.
А вот уже то что выпускают после него на основе его лекций, писем и т.д. - потом  :smilies: 
Как где-то говорилось что неплохо-бы проникнуться его настроением, то что он вложил в свои книги - вот идея.
Грихастха ашрам я читал, но немного растроился, так как понял что это сборник на основе ..  :smilies:  Ну вообщем вы поняли  :smilies:

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> неплохо-бы проникнуться его настроением


В таком случае я бы слушал лекции... Одно время я работал водителем и там в машине было много свободного времени, так я переслушал все лекции Ш.П. с переводом по три раза. Сейчас их гораздо больше, чем было тогда, несколько лет назад, так как постоянно переводят новые. Ведь книги были написаны именно таким образом: он наговаривал в микрофон, а потом эти записи набирали в текст и получались книги. Вот неплохая подборочка: http://www.veda-market.ru/category/k...datelstva-bbt/  Прабху большое вам спасибо! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Прабхупада очень хотел чтобы мы читали его книги  :smilies:  2 раза минимум
Спасибо вам !! Харииибол  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Интересный момент :

В начале каждой книги ШП написано :
Поделиться своим впечатлениями, высказать пожелания, задать вопросы, а также заказать другие книги издательства <Бхактиведанта бук траст> вы может по адресу :
www.krishna.ru

Что здесь имеется в виду ? Куда обращаться ?

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

> Думаю, что переведено все, за исключением последнего тома 10-й песни.


 Нашел перевод 10,11,12 песен Шримад Бхагаватам (переведенные учениками Шрилы Прабхупады.)

http://www.vedadev.ru/sb.php

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Интересный момент :
> 
> В начале каждой книги ШП написано :
> Поделиться своим впечатлениями, высказать пожелания, задать вопросы, а также заказать другие книги издательства <Бхактиведанта бук траст> вы может по адресу :
> www.krishna.ru
> 
> Что здесь имеется в виду ? Куда обращаться ?


Прабху, посмотрите по-внимательнее, проверьте более старые книги (когда ещё не было Интернета например) и вы увидите, что адрес(а) издательства постоянно меняется  :smilies:  
К примеру в красной Б.Г., которую вы у меня купили, вы увидите адрес квартиры матаджи Ягьи (Зелёный проспект...) :smilies:  Ищите и обрящете  :good:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Прабху, посмотрите по-внимательнее, проверьте более старые книги (когда ещё не было Интернета например) и вы увидите, что адрес(а) издательства постоянно меняется


Сейчас же есть, и всё совпадает, только осталось найти где на Кришна.ру это всё обсуждается. 
Может здесь на форуме .. ?, и может есть специальные преданные  :mig:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Сейчас же есть, и всё совпадает, только осталось найти где на Кришна.ру это всё обсуждается. 
> Может здесь на форуме .. ?, и может есть специальные преданные


Да, прямо здесь и обсуждается. "Специальный преданный" есть - Бала Кешава прабху.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Да, прямо здесь и обсуждается. "Специальный преданный" есть - Бала Кешава прабху.


это он?: www.facebook.com/boris.moskvitin

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> это он?:


Вот он http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=519

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Да, прямо здесь и обсуждается. "Специальный преданный" есть - Бала Кешава прабху.


А поточнее можно ? Каким образом это происходит ? Этого преданного на форуме я не видел, хотя возможно он в скрытом режиме. Раздела специального тоже не вижу по данному вопросу.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А поточнее можно ? Каким образом это происходит ? Этого преданного на форуме я не видел, хотя возможно он в скрытом режиме. Раздела специального тоже не вижу по данному вопросу.


Можно ему в ЛС написать. И еще где-то на форуме были обсуждения выхода книг БиБиТи.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Можно ему в ЛС написать. И еще где-то на форуме были обсуждения выхода книг БиБиТи.


Спасибо. 
Я больше переживаю за других, кто придёт на форум с подобными намерениями - а что где и куда писать/спрашивать - не видно. Думаю что раздел надо сделать для этого очевидный.
Это как предложение  :smilies:

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Спасибо. 
> Я больше переживаю за других, кто придёт на форум с подобными намерениями - а что где и куда писать/спрашивать - не видно. Думаю что раздел надо сделать для этого очевидный.
> Это как предложение


Хорошая идея! Поддерживаю! Даёшь новый раздел: "обсуждения выхода книг БиБиТи", если конечно его уже нет где-то на Форуме... Всем Большое Спасибо! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Создание такого раздела подразумевает постоянное участие в форуме представителей БиБиТи. А у нас таких почти нет. Желающие могут донести это предложение до руководства БиБиТи.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*Диалектический Спиритуализм*, или ведический взгляд на западную философию (в трёх томах).

Замысел этой книги впервые возник в 1973 году, когда Шрила Прабхупада стал спрашивать своего секретаря Шьямасундару дасу адхикари (Сэм Спирстра) о западной философии.

Шьямасундара старался кратко излагать основные идеи некоторых философов, а Шрила Прабхупада представлял ведическую точку зрения. Этот процесс продолжался в течение путешествий Шрилы Прабхупады по свету с проповедью сознания Кришны, пока наконец в 1976 году редактор Прабхупады Хайагрива даса адхикари (проф. Говард Вилер) не представил ему дополнительные вопросы и не завершил редакцию книги. Затем Шрила Прабхупада дал ей название «Диалектический спиритуализм: ведический взгляд на западную философию» и сказал: «Издавайте».

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Название: *Вриндаване бхаджана*. Поклонение Господу Шри Кришне во Вриндаване
Автор: А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
Издательство: Viktory Flag Publications, Mayapur
Год: 2008
Страниц: 140

Поэма на бенгали написанная во Вриндаване Шрилой Прабхупадой до отьезда в Америку.

Перевод бенгали и комментарии Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами.

Глядя из маленького окна своей кухни в храме Радхи-Дамодары во Вриндаване, Шрила Прабхупада молился лотосным стопам Шри Рупы Госвами. Эту молитву Шрила Прабхупада пронес с собой через океаны и континенты - в зарубежные страны, где он основал сотни храмов, ферм и проповеднических центров. Он вызволил страждущее человечество из оков майи и исполнил пророчество Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, который предсказал, что В каждом городе и деревне мира будут петь Харе Кришна.

Может показаться, что Международное общество сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) в том виде, в каком мы знаем его сейчас, слишком отдалилось от своих простых и скромных истоков. Но здесь, в книге «Вриндаване бхаджана», Шрила Прабхупада ясно говорит о своей цели: она заключается не в том, чтобы популяризировать образ одинокого святого из старинной индийской деревни, какую бы поверхностную привлекательность этот образ ни имел для окружающих. Его цель - это нечто неизмеримо большее. Цель Шрилы Прабхупады заключается в исполнении воли своего духовного учителя Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура - спасении обусловленных душ в западном мире, которые, по словам Шрилы Бхактисиддханты, нуждаются в этом как никто другой.

Эта молитва, написанная Шрилой Прабхупадой в 1958 году, и по сей день остается актуальной для ИСККОН. В ней выражена миссия Шрилы Прабхупады, дело всей его жизни, его служение лотосным стопам своего возлюбленного духовного учителя и его милосердие ко всем нам.

«Вриндаване бхаджана» была первым шагом Шрилы Прабхупады к тому, чтобы освободить нас из. пут материальной иллюзии. Поэтому так важно, чтобы эту книгу прочитали все ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, ученики его учеников, шикша-ученики, доброжелатели и будущие поколения преданных - все те, кто снимет обувь, у порога дома,  построенного Шрилой Прабхупадой. Дома, в котором может жить весь мир.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

Бхактиведанта Бук Траст

Выходит в свет! 
Сатсварупа дас Госвами. "Прабхупада-лиламрита"

Тоже не нуждается в представлении. Подробный и увлекательный рассказ о жизни Шрилы Прабхупады. Первый том охватывает период с 1896 по 1966 годы: Шрила Прабхупада в Индии и в первые два года своей жизни в Америке.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

Бхактиведанта Бук Траст
Выходит в свет!
"Шримад-Бхагаватам", 11.1

Не нуждается в представлении и рекламе 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

Бхактиведанта Бук Траст
Выходит в свет!
"Нарада-бхакти-сутра". Одна из первых книг, над которыми Шрила Прабхупада работал, приехав в Америку. После его ухода была закончена его учениками.

Представители всех школ вайшнавизма утверждают, что наивысшее духовное совершенство и вечное счастье можно обрести лишь на пути бхакти — преданного служения Богу. Зрелая бхакти есть не что иное, как любовь к Богу. Как же возлюбить Бога? Какова настоящая бхакти и какие блага она приносит человеку? Эти тайны раскрываются в «Нарада-бхакти-сутре» — одном из самых авторитетных произведений о бхакти.

Санскритский текст «Нарада-бхакти-сутры» представляет собой восемьдесят четыре изречения Нарады, знаменитого ведического учителя. Сам Вьяса, составитель Вед, является учеником Нарады. Божественный мудрец Нарада обладает огромной бхакти-шакти — способностью приводить других на путь преданного служения Всевышнему. Перевод и подробные комментарии Шри Шримад А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и его учеников помогут современному человеку понять наставления Нарады и применить их на практике.

----------


## vijitatma das

Идея насчет раздела, где задаются вопросы ББТ, хорошая. Я готов отвечать.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Мне интересны в первую очередь книги которые он написал и которые он одобрил, как вы написали выше.


Вот книги, которые вышли в свет до ухода Шрилы Прабхупады:
http://www.jswami.info/who_did_what/

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Спасибо. 
> Я больше переживаю за других, кто придёт на форум с подобными намерениями - а что где и куда писать/спрашивать - не видно. Думаю что раздел надо сделать для этого очевидный.
> Это как предложение


Кришна исполняет желания своих преданных: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=63  :smilies:

----------


## Павел Мандрыгин

Книга Прабхупады "Восхождение к сознанию Кришны". Можно распечатать в виде брошюры и скрепить скобами для степлера. Текст скачал в интернете и просто его оформил.
https://yadi.sk/d/2WrmA1-bdfXdw

----------


## maxim_iliano_s

> Интересный момент :
> 
> В начале каждой книги ШП написано :
> Поделиться своим впечатлениями, высказать пожелания, задать вопросы, а также заказать другие книги издательства <Бхактиведанта бук траст> вы может по адресу :
> www.krishna.ru
> 
> Что здесь имеется в виду ? Куда обращаться ?


*Харибол!*
После прочтения книги _"Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие."_ нашел указанный адрес.. и вот.. теперь задаю вопрос.. помогите, пожалуйста, с информацией..  где можно получить печатный вариант книги "Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие." Сатсварупа Даса Госвами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Харибол!*
> После прочтения книги _"Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие."_ нашел указанный адрес.. и вот.. теперь задаю вопрос.. помогите, пожалуйста, с информацией..  где можно получить печатный вариант книги "Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие." Сатсварупа Даса Госвами.


Хари бол! Позвоните в "Манго Базар", там хороший выбор книг: http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/%D0%...B4%D0%B8%D0%B5
тут тоже есть http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...154&Itemid=431

----------


## b.roman

> Вот книги, которые вышли в свет до ухода Шрилы Прабхупады:
> http://www.jswami.info/who_did_what/


Это не полный список книг. Вот, что удалось собрать мне:

1967   Вне иллюзий и сомнений   англ_doc
1968   Бхагавад-гита как она есть   txt,  1е_издание_macmillan72  ,  3е_издание_macmillan73
1969   Шри Ишопанишад   doc,  скан_англ_pdf_69
1969   Поиск освобождения   англ_jpeg
1969   Учение Шри Чайтаньи   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_68
1970   Лёгкое путешествие на другие планеты   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_77,  англ_scan_pdf_india
1970   Сознание Кришны - высшая система йоги   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_70
1970   Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога   pdf,  скан_англ_pdf_70
1970   Нектар преданности   rtf,  pdf,  скан_англ_pdf_70       
72-77   Шримад-Бхагаватам   doc,  скан_англ
1972   По ту сторону рождения и смерти   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_74
1972   Совершенство йоги   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_72
1973   На пути к Кришне   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_73
1973   Раджа-видья — царь знания  doc,  англ_scan_pdf_73
1973   Возвышение к Сознанию Кришны  англ_scan_pdf_73
1974   Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита   Ади ,  Мадхья ,  англ_скан_pdf
1974   Бесценный дар   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_74
1975   Нектар наставлений   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_76
1977   Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_77
1977   Учение Господа Капилы, сына Девахути   doc,  англ_scan_pdf_86?
1977   Наука самоосознания   rtf,  англ_pdf

----------

